# plumbers shark bite fittings



## jburkeg (May 13, 2007)

I have never used these new fittings,just ordered some and am about to try them out any body have any pointers for me before I try a fitting,if things get to bad I have the tool to remove the fitting.:thumbup:


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 15, 2006)

Like Tony the tiger says their grrrrrrrrreat !! They work really good I have a full assortment of them I only use them in a pinch , most important thing to do is make sure your the pipe is free of burrs , I like to sand the pipe first and lightly file the end .


----------



## jburkeg (May 13, 2007)

thanks TZZZZ216,are they that easy to use.push in once, push in a second time and twist,connection made.good to go.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 15, 2006)

It sure is 1, 2 , 3, knock wood a haven't had a problem with one yet , let me know how you make out with them .


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The only thing I have used them for is to cap off existing lines that had to be cut off during remodeling work. They sure beat having to drain the system down and fight the dripping water problem just to solder temporary caps on. Work fantastic for that, but I personally don't think I would want them inside my walls until they have a longer track record.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

In my area, they fall under the same category as compression fittings. This means they cannot be used anywhere except in places they can be seen at all times.


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

I personally dont care for them, they are made for home owners and diy repairs. Although I do keep some handy for emergency repairs to be changed out. The plastic insert can be taken out for all pipe's except pex wich needs an insert of some type. I have never tested this but I could see if you did use alot of these fittings they may reduce the pressure because of the inserts.


----------



## A.W. Davis (Mar 24, 2007)

Personally I think they are great......I use them when I stubout for sink rough ins....then when I go to install my angle stops the caps pop right off, makes life a little easier, and for 3 bucks I cant complain :no: 

I have used them a few times on a few of my bathroom remodels also.


----------



## TrevH20 (Nov 12, 2007)

majakdragon said:


> In my area, they fall under the same category as compression fittings. This means they cannot be used anywhere except in places they can be seen at all times.


They are approved by IAPMO for Installation behind walls with out access panels which has helped when codes like that are brought up. They are also approve for burial.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Most codes do not list fittings that are approved. They merely state that they must be made of ASTM standard materials. Sharkbite does not list this in their advertising. I have included a link that contains a letter sent to someone who inquired to them. I am not aware of products being approved by a "third party" as stated in the letter. When I was a Water Service Tech in Ohio, all under ground water service lines were required to be copper and the only fittings allowed were mechanical couplings (flare). I realize that codes vary. Here in Arkansas,(and in Florida) water service lines were PVC with glued couplings.

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/plumbing/msg0806071630355.html


----------

